# Manual transaxle diagram



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It is the same M32 as gasoline Cruzens use, just with different gearing.









How-To: Change the Manual Transmission Fluid


Amsoil Synchromesh is highly recommended for our manual transmissions. You can order some from XtremeRevolution in this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/29009-amsoil-your-cruze-engine-transmission-fluids.html Here is a basic overview of how to change the...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## South Paw (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks, jblackburn!


----------



## cruzestout (Oct 9, 2017)

Just be careful I did this and my clutch begin to stick off and on. Getting air out of the system is a pain!


----------



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

The GM specified gearbox oil for this car is not inexpensive. Plenty of 3rd party alternatives. Make sure to refill with 2.5 qts. Pretty easy to change out. The only PITA is removing the plastic under carriage guard. 

Cruzestout: Gearbox oil and hydraulic clutch system are completely unrelated. Changing gear oil has no relation to clutch performance.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cruzestout said:


> Just be careful I did this and my clutch begin to stick off and on. Getting air out of the system is a pain!


The transmission fluid and hydraulic fluid are totally separate


----------

